# Buckeye Lake water level.



## GOLDENARM (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone tell me when Buckeye will come up to normal level?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

only need 2 good storms, so probably	a few Weeks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Is it boatable now? I plan on giving it a try tomorrow morning


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Hell, there were ton of boats out there this evening. They go full speed from Cranberry Marsh to the boat ramps at North Bank.. I personally didnt see much sense in it.. But hey if you got the horse power might as well use it.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

They just said on the news buckeye lake just got 4 in of rain this morning so judging by that I would say very soon. Hope no one was stuck out there it looked like pretty nasty storms on the radar. The lilly pads are already starting to grow, this weather is crazy.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I live on the lake, its rose 1 1/2 ft aprox. Ill post a pic soon. It looks like chocolate milk with extra chocolate. Absolutely zero visibilty. I'm heading out in the yak now, doubt ill catch any due to the heavy stain and moving water, some of these drain tiles look like niagra falls

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Buckeye lake estates just off Rt79 in Buckeye lake 7:30 am


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i was out there last night from 11:00 until early this morning and it was a great light show. watched it way off from a distance until it hit the lake early this morning. its a shame for the people that got flooded i hope everybody is ok. as i was leaving it was starting to hail and really get with it i thought for sure the fish would turn on but it was a little slow with just a couple short ones.


----------



## GOLDENARM (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. KWALLER, do you work for Highpoint? Zoran did a buck for me this year, big wide 12. I was very pleased with his work.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Wow i hope everybody ok out that way.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

GOLDENARM said:


> Thanks guys. KWALLER, do you work for Highpoint? Zoran did a buck for me this year, big wide 12. I was very pleased with his work. You can kind of see how muddy it is in this pic


Nope just a pro staff member, he sponsors me for crappie tournaments









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

was hoping to get out Saturday, any guess on if it will be cleared up by then?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

my guess is no but im still goin out.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Just my estimate but it looks close to full within 10 inches is my guess.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

jshbuckeye said:


> Just my estimate but it looks close to full within 10 inches is my guess.


Me too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Never fished buckeye before. Was wondering if any of you could tell me where the best place to launch a canoe would be. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

mallorian said:


> Never fished buckeye before. Was wondering if any of you could tell me where the best place to launch a canoe would be. Thanks in advance.


Not Too many choices, Fairfield beach, north shore, and liebs island

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

KWaller said:


> Not Too many choices, Fairfield beach, north shore, and liebs island
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Dont forget brooks park. And im sure there are other places that would be easy to drop a canoe into

Northshore is off of 79
brooks is off of 204
leibs is just before millersport i think off of millersport dr?
fairfield beach launch is off a little road thats off of shell beach road that you turn onto from 204


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. Prolly check those spots out this week or next


----------

